# Ikan Koi > Apresiasi Ikan Koi >  Shiro F1

## luki

Teman teman......
ini salah satu ikan kesayangan saya.....bulan September ini  ulang tahun nya yang pertama......
bagaimana menurut teman teman masa depan nya....apakah menjanjikan atau sebalik nya.....

Oyagoi : Shiro Ogata 65 cm, 

Pejantan tangguh
Shiro Omosako Zebra Bloodline 55 cm
Shiro Ginrin Ogata 55 cm
Shiro Omosako 58 cm

DOB : 30 August 2010
Tanggal menetas : 1 -3 September 2010

*pernah di posting di :*

http://www.koi-s.org/showthread.php?...-th-2010/page6  (#102 )


*ini penampakan nya......*



silahkan di komentari.......jelek atau bagus welcome......

----------


## Roy Alay

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## prika

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## iwankptb

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abiserpong

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## gerryochiba

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## luki

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## grinkz01

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## luki

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Robby Iwan

Saya tau waktu kecilnya (3 bulan) ikan ini....,shiro yang tidak menarik sama sekali, patern jelek, kepala kuning, kurus lagi...,tapi ditangan om Luki..masih lihat bodynya dan ukurannya (42cm).Putih nya mana tahan, Luar biasa!

----------


## luki

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## gita_koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## showa

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## E. Nitto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Rizal61

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## luki

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## luki

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## luki

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Rizal61

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dattairadian

Mantap om..

----------


## showa

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## aaoded

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## luki

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 9KOI

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## grinkz01

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Smoker

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## luki

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## frostbitez

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tosailover

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

Keren banget om Luki, body shiroji Top banget... leleng buat aku cinta kois 11.. hehehe..

----------


## Joedimas

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## RafflesG

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## absolion

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## frostbitez

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## soralokita

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Slametkurniawan

> wkwkwkw...biasanya aja yg panjangggg 
> tenang...masi 3 minggu ud lebih dr cukup


 :Peep:  Kasih makan yg bener ya om.

----------


## abe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## grinkz01

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## LDJ

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## gizza

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## frostbitez

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## luki

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Yaniesbe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## luki

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## luki

teman teman......

mari kita diskusi...mumpung  obyek nya sumi.....

- bagaimana menurut pengalaman teman teman cara terbaik untuk menaikan sumi...... adakah cara nya ?  :Becky:  :Becky: ......

  pernah beberapa kali tanya tanya dengan hobbies dan breeder.....ada yg bilang tidak boleh terekspos matahari.....ada yang bilang air harus hard....dll.


- bagaimanakah penilaian motoguro dan menware pada shiro.....apakah masuk kategori minus point atau fatal pada penilaian.....?

- ada karakter sumi yang tebal tetapi dull color ( kusam )...adakah treatment untuk membuat sumi  menjadi shine ??


mariiii diskusi.....

----------


## Joedimas

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Joedimas

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## LDJ

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## grinkz01

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## LDJ

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Joedimas

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## LDJ

Wkwkwk...dikomporin nii

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## m_yogaswara

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## frostbitez

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## LDJ

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## m_yogaswara

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## LDJ

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## luki

*DOB : 30 August 2010
Tanggal menetas : 1 -3 September 2010*

*Oyagoi :*

http://www.koi-s.org/showthread.php?...-th-2010/page6 
postingan no : (#102 )


*April dan Desember 2011*

 



*Juni 2013.........63 cm*

 


*Januari 2014.......Ake Yonsai......67 cm*

 



*April 2015.......Gosai......69 cm
*



*Video :
*
*https://youtu.be/CiabgbQakGo*


gmana menurut teman teman.....setahun cuma naik 2 cm......
tapi yang di tunggu tunggu akhir nya muncul juga.......menware......

----------


## Tiny

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dedigouw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## frostbitez

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tiny

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Rotkiv

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## aaoded

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ady

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## luki

> Karimul wachid award ditangan nih





> Kalo suminya bisa kinclong, champ terus nih





> salut kesabaran tingkat dewa hahaha


thank you Om Indra......
kalo kata suhu saya......melihat sumi nya sih masih belum 100 % finish.....
mudah mudahan msh bisa develop..... :Pray:  :Pray: 

penantian 5 tahun nih Om Han........baru bisa di ajak jalan jalan...... ::  :: 




> Setuju sama Om Indra...
> Mantappp...banget nih shiro F1 nya om Luki





> Suminya serem itu.





> Wooww kerenn.. 
> Jadi ada berharap shiro f1 omo dikolam jadi kaya gitu.. hahaha...





> Nahh neh dia kebanggan anak bangsa..mantabb


Thank you Om Om........




> pm om luki.. kalo ga hmmm


PM naon ??




> tambah cantik aja niii..kualitas shiroji, sumi ditambah fukurin yg semakin menggoda..ISTIMEWA..
> kl pendapat newbie, kualitas body sepertinya lebih dominan ke arah female parentnya..rada berat sepertinya untuk bisa tembus ke 80up..
> kl kualitas sumi sepertinya lebih dominan ke arah male parent omosakonya..
> yg menarik dari shiro ini, adalah pergerakan suminya yg tak terduga..khas ala ikan omosako tertentu..


kelihatan nya susah grow ikan ini Om Edi.....
yang menarik memang melihat perkembangan sumi yang sulit di tebak.....

untung nya sumi yang di tunggu / muncul......masih good suprise..... ::  ::

----------


## majin91

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wen

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## gizza

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## interisti

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## GenKoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## grinkz01

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Eryno

Bagus banget, scr shiroji, sumi, fukurin mantap, bodi untuk shiro udah bagus banget ini.. Tinggal tunggu tambah shiny dikit dah siap show nih

----------


## aaoded

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ipaul888

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## showa

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Elecson

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Rotkiv

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## satria155

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## frostbitez

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ipaul888

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## melange

Luar biasa keepingnya..kesabaran sebanding dengan hasil

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

